# Pictures of my new 5G tank!!



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is Zeus's new tank.  He's sooo big and deserved a big tank. My sister is totally freaking out on me because she thinks it's huge.lol Hopefully she'll get over it...I HATE sharing a room with her. :| The light is kind of bright so I'll probably put something over it since my sister can't stop complaining about it. :evil: I just fell in love with this tank and it was on sale, so I HAD to get it! It's a Mariland 5G tank. I'm not sure if I'm going to use the filter, it is really heavy to carry...I'm going to get him a heater and another plant, I know it looks really dull in there.lol I would love to have real plants, but I'll stick with fake for now since I'm not going to cycle the tank. Sorry about the bubbles. ;-)


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks great! I've never seen a open-top Marineland tank like that, I love it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!! Nice tank!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is so cute. I love the spots on his head. Nice tank.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Love it! He looks really happy!

Where did you get the tank?? I really like it!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love that tank!!!! 

Zeus is SO handsome!!!!


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't cycled my tank, and I put real plants in there. If you have a light source big enough and do water changes carefully, and monitor the water then real plants are a real beauty for a tank. They'll help with water parameters as well -)


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

very nice tank!!!! and what an amazing betta!! <3 <3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, I'd defiantly cycle it. Too much of a pain to be doing 100% changes.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I know...but I'm sure it'll make noise and my sister will flip.lol I had to cover up the light with a cloth because she was freaking out about it being too bright. *rolls eyes* When she goes off to college this year in August I will probably cycle it. I got the tank at Petsmart. It also has a clear lid on it so it makes it look really cool.  Thanks for the compliments about Zeus. He loves zooming around the tank.lol


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good! And your betta is so gorgeous


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

You got those plants at Petco right? If you wanted to add some color, get one or two of that long-RED plant. When I added that in, there was SO much color. I have that silk plant in my tank, too. It looks nicely with the brown-ish looking silk plant. Just an idea if you want to "liven up" your tank.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I love your tank and your fish.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I got the plants at Petco. I'm going to take 1 or 2 of them out and replace them with more colorful ones. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's SO pretty! Great job. Zeus is beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It looks so good! And I love your big guy, he's very dashing


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you!!  My mom can't believe how big he is and my sister said that she's going to measure him every day because she doesn't believe me that he can get bigger than what he is now. *rolls eyes*lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I added more exciting plants to the tank so it doesn't look so boring.lol And, more pictures of Zeus.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks great!!!!!

Gosh, he's marbling already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

that fish is really something else! very handsome. 

just watch he doesnt jump out! his short fins will make it easier for him to leap out...


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, that is one gorgeous fish!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

@doggyhog- I knowww! It's crazy.lol 

There's a secure clear top on there so he can't jump out. I will probably put a book or something on top of it just to be safe.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

love the new tank it looks awsome where did you buy it?


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a fish crush on Zeus. 

He's just too awesome.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hahahaha!  Thanks Jayy, I got it at Petsmart.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

he is so pretty 
great tank too


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Loooove him! Nice tank, too. I bet he loves his nice new home.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> There's a secure clear top on there so he can't jump out. I will probably put a book or something on top of it just to be safe.


:lol: I don't know if you have to go THAT far!


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> :lol: I don't know if you have to go THAT far!


I don't know. He looks like a brute.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol yeah, I've seen him jump up and hit his head on it. *rolls eyes*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of him. He's marbling like crazy!  He has SO much personality! Whenever I come by the tank he freaks out and follows me around.hehe  Sorry if I'm taking a lot of pictures of him. I think I'm going to document his marbling on this thread. ;-) His bottom lip is black...soo cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If i were you i would consider putting this beautiful fish in the betta fish contest at least try you might win


----------

